# Lonely Goldfish



## Joe0675 (Mar 20, 2013)

I don't know a lot about fish so need a bit of advice. We have an outdoor pond in the UK which had 3 ordinary goldfish in it, plenty of room and all OK until last winter when one fish disappeared so we had 2. Last Autumn a cat got one of the 2 remainders, in fact we thought it had got both as we saw nothing of the last fish until this week. Suddenly as it got a bit warmer we saw it was still here so now we have one fish which is 3 years old and about 10cm long.
We want to get more fish this spring but is it better to but 3 little ones or one big fish?


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

How big is the pond, and what is the filtration/water change regimen like?


----------



## Joe0675 (Mar 20, 2013)

The pond is about 1m x 1.5m and up to 0.5m deep with the normal variety of pond plants and a submerged pump circulating the water over a small waterfall. Although there is ice on the surface, the waterfall never freezes and there is always some open water. No filtration, it's a garden pond.


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

This is a very small pond to try to keep goldfish, especially year round, and with no filtration. I'd keep it to as few as possible.


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

I think it's better to find someone giving away a goldfish that's a reasonable size.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

